# Trifecta EZflash cable question



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Are you buying just the cable or buying the tune and cable package? If you're buying the tune and cable package then they send you a file which has the stock tune and the modified tune. You can very easily switch between both at any time.

But as for using the cable to take the existing tune off of your car, I'm not sure.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

As Live Trash said they send you a file(TRT) that has both the modified tune and the stock tune. When you open the downloaded software on your laptop, it will ask which one you want to install. The cable has nothing to do with saving the tune(s) it is all in the software/tunes sent to you. I personally have done just that: Installed the new tune and re flashed to the old tune and currently I am running the tune. So I know the process works. No worries! Why are you worried about your stock tune anyway?


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

I'd like to potentially work on disassembly of the stock bin file to do some custom coding work to bring some crazy features to the car as I've done to my last two.

So I don't want to pay for a custom tune as I don't need/want it. I just want the capability to read/write. Or I guess just write if that's all they've cracked in the PCM.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

If you can find a cable that does read and write for OBDII it should work. Doesn't have to be the Trifecta cable unless you have one. I used the Trfecta cable to use another program to read other options that trifecta tune does not read.


----------



## Juanton (Sep 26, 2016)

the cable is just the cable. They let you save the tune from the website.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

MPGeez said:


> Can the EZflash cable pull the OEM tune off the car and save it to file? I don't want to buy it and find out I can't even get my actual stock tune saved.


If your goal is to tune the car yourself, why not use something like HPT or EFI? Our product is not open source. It's not a self tune solution and the cable is not a handheld or all in one. The EZ Flash cable is just a simple OBDII to USB communications cable with custom firmware on it to make it work with our EZ FLash application. Nothing special specifically about the cable.


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

WOT-Tuning said:


> If your goal is to tune the car yourself, why not use something like HPT or EFI? Our product is not open source. It's not a self tune solution and the cable is not a handheld or all in one. The EZ Flash cable is just a simple OBDII to USB communications cable with custom firmware on it to make it work with our EZ FLash application. Nothing special specifically about the cable.


I realize what is is and does.
If I can purchase your cable and use your preexisting software and get a stock file for my car and load it at my will I will give you my money.
That's all I want.

Hptuners doesn't support the car and EFI is $900 last I saw.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MPGeez said:


> I realize what is is and does.
> If I can purchase your cable and use your preexisting software and get a stock file for my car and load it at my will I will give you my money.
> That's all I want.
> 
> Hptuners doesn't support the car and EFI is $900 last I saw.


Have you tuned before? If yes, have you tuned cars like this before? From all the people who have tuned, this isn't as simple as a WRX on RomRadier.

As for using EZ flash to yank the oem tune off I'm not sure it can. The software available to us consumers only lets flash files to the ECU that is either emailed to us by BNR as a 3rd party or you make a profile on the WOT site and get it from your file area.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

MPGeez said:


> I realize what is is and does.
> If I can purchase your cable and use your preexisting software and get a stock file for my car and load it at my will I will give you my money.
> That's all I want.
> 
> Hptuners doesn't support the car and EFI is $900 last I saw.





Merc6 said:


> Have you tuned before? If yes, have you tuned cars like this before? From all the people who have tuned, this isn't as simple as a WRX on RomRadier.
> 
> As for using EZ flash to yank the oem tune off I'm not sure it can. The software available to us consumers only lets flash files to the ECU that is either emailed to us by BNR as a 3rd party or you make a profile on the WOT site and get it from your file area.


What Merc6 said is correct. I sort of touched on that as well in my reply. Our product is not open source and not a self tuning solution. We sell you the calibration and you flash that to the vehicle.


----------

